# Bantams and standards



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to sound stupid but I have 7 standard hens and 1 standard cockerel and recently got an incubator and was wondering if I can keep bantams and standards in the same coop and run


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You dont sound stupid. It best to ask when your unsure. But yes you can coop bantams and standards together. I currently have bantams, standards, & ducks cooped together and have never had an issue.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

as apyl has said it is fine to keep them together as they get on very well.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok thanks can a cockerel like this mate with a bantie


----------



## jphendrix (Nov 29, 2012)

hybridheaven said:


> Ok thanks can a cockerel like this mate with a bantie
> 
> View attachment 4852


Yes! I have to banty hens and one full size rooster, and I see him catching them all the time. I have 2 fertrile banty eggs in my incubator right now.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Love the look of that rooster !


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

yes you can join them together. mine is the opposite, though. large hen hanging around bantam breeds.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Your Rooster *LOOKS* quite a bit like my old Rooster who was a FINE FELLOW named "Oro Blanco de Gallo":










I _THINK _he was a "Golden Comet" ( _type of _Red Sex-Link ).....but NOT sure of that at all.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

The only issue I've ever heard of with keeping bantams and standard sized fowl together is problems when a standard cock bird tries to breed a bantam hen (I have always separated them, so cannot speak to it directly.) An extremely large male can injure a very small bantam hen during the mating/mounting process, simply due to the difference in size/weight. So if you had say, a large Orpington rooster trying to breed a small Dutch hen, you could have the potential for injury there. But other than that, I can't see any problem with it.


----------

